# "swimmers tail"



## sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2010)

i was told my 1 female has "swimmers tail" or "dead tail." all of a sudden she couldn't lift her tail and you could tell it was bothering her. 72 hours later she's wagging it, but still not lifting it up all the way. she hasn't been swimming for months. can just wagging the tail a lot cause this? does anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My Sophie girl got swimmer's tail one summer after she was swimming in the river on a camping trip. It took a few days, but her tail was wagging again in no time! (It did make us sad though that she couldn't wag her tail in the meantime)

I have been watching Sawyer swim and have hoped he doesn't have that happen to him.... BUt he wags his tail SO MUCH we figure that his tail has plenty of strength and endurance built up. That dog has permanent happy wag going on! His whole body swings from side to side!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Danny got it from puppy teeth yanking on it. 

He got pain meds to help him be more comfortable and I believe he was back to wagging his tail again in a week or so.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My Barkley (senior dog) had similar symptoms (no swimming or heavy exercise) and after several days we took him in for evaluation. The vet diagnosed a total cruciate tear instead of dead tail. If it doesn't improve after several days you should probably go back to the vet.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack got dead tail back in May, we think it was from swimming in cold water. He was 80% better in about a week, but I think it took several weeks for it to heal completely.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Our Golden Girl, P.K. got "dead tail" a couple of summer's ago. I washed her outside and thought she was dry, but apparently, she wasn't, and caught a chill from the a/c when she went inside the house.

I used homeopathic pain remedies to help ease the discomfort she was feeling (she also had a slight fever) and her tail was up and waggin' again in about 3-4 days.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just curious..How can you tell if your dog has "swimmer's tail"? Hudsen almost always keeps his tail down or low (like in my sig pic) and I've always wondered if that is normal. My sister's golden, Bella, always has her tail raised high like a big plume!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Just curious..How can you tell if your dog has "swimmer's tail"? Hudsen almost always keeps his tail down or low (like in my sig pic) and I've always wondered if that is normal. My sister's golden, Bella, always has her tail raised high like a big plume!


Their tail is very painful and sensitive. So you might see the tail hanging straight down while they are walking around. It looks like it is broken.
You might find yourself cleaning off their tailfeathers after they go out for potty, because they aren't picking up their tail enough and not squatting properly. They will sleep a different way because they will be trying to get as comfortable as possible. And you will be seeing those slow motion hover sits because of the pain in their tails.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maddie got "swimmer's tail" after a day in the pond at a Golden Retriever rescue event. She had been swimming many, many times before without a problem. 

Very painful for her - kept her tail down and to one side, wouldn't let anyone touch it, didn't want to walk. Vet gave her some anti-inflammatory and it cleared up in about 3-4 days.


----------

